# How is everyone doing?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My wife and I are both working from home, which is a challenge with a 5yo and a 2yo home with us. We have a confirmed case here in my town, but I think we're pretty fortunate that Arkansas as a whole is pretty rural.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Things are good here. No known cases in my town. There are cases in the city 45 minutes drive from me. This is a crazy time. I generally work alone in an office so I am still working from the office. I hope things will get back to normal soon.

I do have a family member cousin that has tested positive in NYC. Can you imagine the NYC area? I am super grateful that I am not there currently.

Keep strong and stay healthy


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Same situation here, except in all honesty I can't say I'm getting ANY work done! Between helping our 7yo with his digital learning schoolwork (blessing & a curse, honestly) all while trying to keep the 18 month old toddler entertained ... it's a handful. I have a newfound respect for teachers! These kids' attention span is a whopping 15 minutes, it seems!

On the plus side we are eating good with mommy around all the time!! &#128077;


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

We're in the Arkansas forum but so far @Ware is the only one in this thread from Arkansas. @wardconnor started it so I'm going to blame him.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Oops
&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yep, this was an Arkansas discussion, but I'll just move it to General Discussion. :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Doing better than I deserve.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Between helping my two girls doing their on-line course work and keeping them out of my wife's hair who is a teacher we are healthy! I am really not getting much work done at home, but my discord time is through the roof! Supposedly only one case in our island community.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Bigdrumnc said:


> . . . keeping them out of my wife's hair . . .


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The "shelter in place" order goes into affect for our county this afternoon @ 5. My wife is now working from home and I watch the 1yo and 5yo during the day. It's been fun and frustrating and everything in between. I've atleast gotten a lot more exercise walking the little one around the neighborhood in her little tikes car to keep her occupied :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Up to about 330 confirmed cases in Oklahoma. All non essential businesses have been shut down and they issued a "safer at home warning". Not really sure what they mean by that.

I've been working from home since Monday. Wife has been watching our 11 month old so I've actually been fairly productive. She's trying to figure out how to teach her first graders online since school is closed the rest of the year. I've kind of been enjoying being able to stay home


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I still feel like the band on the Titanic while at work, passenger loads have been down dramatically, which helps. Between living in SE Michigan and my job, I feel it's inevitable that someone in my household will get sick.

We're doing everything we can. I will have no skin left from my elbows down soon.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Arkansas or not..... We are in Pandemic. Thanks for moving it


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Much better now, thanks!

How you folks doing?

It has been over 85 degrees up to 90 for the past three days.

The Texas heat, humidity and wind is going to kill the stupid virus now.

Except in the inner cities near international airports, or cruise ships.

Life here goes on without much difference, except for TP and masks.

Beautiful bride scored TP today so we so ready to dance party now.

Stores getting back to normal. Limits on herd hoarded items now.

No traffic jams is nice. People all look like misfit makeshift nurses.

Aside from minor shortages, it is hard to tell any real differences.

But now I am more grateful for TP than ever before, so there's that.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Live in a smaller Northern California county with no confirmed cases to report. Shelter in place order and the closure of all non essential businesses. This situation gives me some good time at home with my wife (teacher) and our two kids.

My business has been closed since last Friday so that brings a little stress, but things will normalize again. I have noticed I have been snacking a whole lot more at home. Hopefully it goes to my biceps and not my mid section.


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

We have cases popping all around us here. You cant even get a test. I have no way to confirm this, but im pretty sure i had it about 2 months ago. Our whole office got hit with something that had all of the symptoms that are described. Totally fine, then I had a fever for a day, exhausted with a really bad cough for about 2 weeks after. No way to know for sure, so we are all taking precautions. Wife is working from home, I set up the engineers to work remote, and im in a locked down, skeleton crew office. I've talked to a ton of people over here who said they had same symptoms between the end of December and now. I am fearful for all of the business's that will not survive this. While i was typing this my wifes company called her and cut them 5 hours a week because today was slow and they are scared.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Have been working from home the last two weeks. Ms lost her job a month ago so that's a bit of a worry for us (unrelated to the corona outbreak, but the timing could not be worse...). Me, on the other hand have been working around the clock for weeks, since the company I work for produce technology that can help control the pandemic.

The pressure has been absolutely *insane* on getting the job done and the products out to where they are needed but today my boss ordered me to shut down my computer and spend the weekend with my family because he thought "I looked like a f**ing cadaver" during our daily check-in.

So, right now I am just trying to de-pressurize by reading about non work-related stuff like lawn care . Tomorrow I'll take the family hiking up north to try to recharge over the weekend and then I can hopefully continue to keep the world just a little bit safer on monday.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

8 cases in our county. Over 1000 in Tennessee. Bottled water is considered essential so I'm working 60-80 hours a week. Kids are out of school till almost May. But the lawn is greening up so I get to walk the wife around the yard while she says "It still looks dead to me."


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ren I'm not convinced I didn't have it back in mid-December. I felt terrible for a few days and had a cough I couldn't shake for weeks - without the sinus congestion I normally experience. Tested negative for both flu and strep. Doctor said we had a lot of "adult RSV" going around. Makes you wonder when it really got here.

 Horowitz: WHEN did coronavirus begin in the US? And why it matters


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Come to think of it my household of 5 went through something like this in January. It was really bad, the children tested negative for influenza and the wife and I didn't get tested. We were told it was the flus ugly cousin and didn't question it. :dunno: hhhmmm.....


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Ware said:


> @Ren I'm not convinced I didn't have it back in mid-December.


We can't rule it out, but it's extremely unlikely unless you're around Chinese nationals a lot. Perhaps you ordered something from a Wuhan "wet market" in early December? If you did have COVID-19 back in December, then you need to buy a lottery ticket. Your lucks gotta get better.

There is a test for the CoV-2 anti-bodies, but it's very expensive and not being widely used yet. The CDC is trying to get that blood test into production fast as possible. We need to know how many people are now immune, especially in the medical field. That factor greatly affects future decisions on allowing social interactions and gatherings.

One of my favorite bloggers is a retired computer scientists and extremely smart. He's also a bit of a prepper and a hypochondriac. Not in a crazy way, just as a hobby. So besides debunking climate science fraud, he loves to analyze every worldwide plague. For example, I knew about the last Ebola outbreak months before the press reported it. He posted about the Wuhan Virus story in early-to-mid January.

At the moment, he's being extremely negative and leaning a bit towards hysteria. I've tried to steer him toward Dr. Drew's YouTube channel. Like the MedCram channel, Drew has the latest data, while being optimistic and keeping perspective. He's particularly upset with the press coverage causing unwarranted panic.

www.youtube.com/channel/UCEM8p2TCieVJCbw2-03xpRw/videos


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ware I don't think this will be possible. The evidence that the virus causes a lot of folks to need medical help and be in ICU is very high. If you and your family had the virus in Alma, AR but not your coworkers? No older relatives / church members in ICU? Two versions of the virus? How do you explain this?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

hsvtoolfool said:


> . . . besides debunking climate science fraud, he loves to analyze every worldwide plague . . . He posted about the Wuhan Virus story in early-to-mid January.


I like him already.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

[Comments deleted].


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We need to get this topic dialed back into the subject line or it will be locked.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Other than oil selling for ~$21 a barrel I'm doing fine.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> Beautiful bride scored TP today so we so ready to dance party now.
> 
> Stores getting back to normal. Limits on herd hoarded items now.


Good to hear. My girlfriend was complaining a few months back that I never buy the toilet paper. So the smartass that I am I bought a ton of toilet paper in January or February to satisfy her requirements. For once my attitude paid off because we had 27 rolls of TP when the shortage started. I'm not sure where we're at now but if the shelves don't stay stocked around me we may still be in a little bit of trouble in a few weeks.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used to do the Sam's Club runs and would get the year's supply of 48 rolls or whatever. Toss one in the truck each trip, never ran out.

Beautiful bride took over, says those big bundles take up the whole cart, so she would buy smaller bundles at the grocery or drug stores, or our occasional Wally World adventure. So we almost ran out. I always stash some supplies and put them in with my camping and fishing gear. So we had enough but she decided to go early Saturday and it worked out. One paper item per customer - she grabbed more TP...!

Ammo is gone everywhere. Panic does strange things to some people.


----------

